# Tecumseh rough idle.



## kobaz (Feb 24, 2010)

I've been putzing with this small block tecumseh snowblower for a few years. I rebuilt everything when the engine sucked in a screw and destroyed the piston. It ran okay after that but there was always stallout problems. And I could never get it started back up after it had stalled.

Anyway. I finally got it running again. It turns out the last guy who worked on it before me had the governor rod set up wrong. That's been fixed and now it runs pretty nice while on full choke.

Take it off of choke and it runs fast and then runs slow and runs fast, equivalent to someone revving a car up and down.

I have a feeling it's something to do with the spring tension that's opposing the governor rod. If the spring is too loose.

What's a proper spring tension? And what else should I look at?


----------



## kobaz (Feb 24, 2010)

PS. The carb has already bene rebuilt and cleaned up. It's a simple float bowl carb with zero adjustments.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to governor adjustments.I hope it will help.Could you post the model numbers off your engine so we know what type of carb setup you have and how the linkage hooks up.A picture would also be worth a thousand words if possible.

http://www.perr.com/tip5.html


----------



## kobaz (Feb 24, 2010)

Engine model number: hsk600-1627s


----------



## kobaz (Feb 24, 2010)

The governor is an air vane type.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

kobaz said:


> Engine model number: hsk600-1627s


Here is the link to the HSK-600 Two Cycle manual.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumseh2cyclemanual1994.pdf


----------

